# What's grilling??????



## TheNewMexican (Apr 2, 2016)

Wondering what everyone has going on the grill this weekend? Perfect weather here with an afternoon high of 80 degrees F.


For us it's grilled Pizza.........











Couple of tricks I picked up;
- lightly toast the crust on one side, flip over and remove. Fixings go on the toasted side then back in to finish the crust and melting the cheese.
- 400 to 450 is a nice compromise between control and getting pizza's done




The Weber didn't get much exercise this past winter because the tanks kept freezing up. Looking good after the long sit........










Happy grilling!


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 2, 2016)

No pictures but Thursday was burgers and the first corn on the cob of the year.

Sunday grilling a whole chicken, backbone removed and flattened.


----------



## jacko9 (Apr 2, 2016)

Dry rubbed Tri Tip with oak wood smoke tomorrow.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 2, 2016)

I've got a packer brisket on to be ready for tomorrow lunch. 15LBS brisket in my Kamato @ 215F takes 20hrs to arrive at 200 internal. Picks tomorrow.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 2, 2016)

Spinalis on the BGE tonight


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 3, 2016)

Almost finished, maybe another four hours. I'll post some shots when I cut it this afternoon. Once I put the brisket on the Kamado, I do not open the lid until its done. I always cook large cuts with a thermometer, but if your cooking in a BGE or some other Kamado style cooker spraying, basting or mopping has never been necessary. I've been using a PartyQ to fine tune the temperature. It also her going faster too.


----------



## panda (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey BurgerKingUltra, you should cook those in cast iron. And I am coming over to help you eat those.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a cast-iron plate I can place right over the coals of the BGE. The beautiful thing about the BGE is all the different setups you can do (with aftermarket adjustable right or woo). I also have a cast-iron skillet cut the handle off that fits perfectly in the egg.


----------



## panda (Apr 3, 2016)

nice, crusty sear and smoky, that's gonna be one hell of a meal.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 3, 2016)

I was going to reverse sear this beast but Ill sous vide and sear.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 3, 2016)

bkultra said:


> I was going to reverse sear this beast but Ill sous vide and sear.



YES :viking:


----------



## daveb (Apr 3, 2016)

Did not suck.


----------



## brianh (Apr 3, 2016)

Everything on this page = awesome.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## simymatt (Apr 3, 2016)

You win. That bark looks out of this world.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 3, 2016)

I gotta get my BGE back in service and order one of those temperature maintaining contraptions. It's been to long. Nice job everyone.


----------



## brianh (Apr 3, 2016)

rahimlee54 said:


> I gotta get my BGE back in service and order one of those temperature maintaining contraptions. It's been to long. Nice job everyone.



I'm using the BBQ IQ 110 in my BGE and love it. I double it up with a remote Maverick and watch everything from inside the house.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 3, 2016)

I own a cyberQ wifi and can adjust the temperature anywhere from my phone (or any internet connection). Very useful for overnight cooks as well.


----------



## brianh (Apr 3, 2016)

Must. Get.


----------



## panda (Apr 4, 2016)

Spicy pork Korean bbq (deboned loin ribs)


----------



## preizzo (Apr 4, 2016)

All turbot


----------



## TheNewMexican (Apr 4, 2016)

3 week work trip. You guys inspire me. Have Kamado Jr. will travel.............


----------



## daveb (Apr 4, 2016)

How many oranges would it take to trade for a bag of that charcoal???


----------



## TheNewMexican (Apr 4, 2016)

daveb said:


> How many oranges would it take to trade for a bag of that charcoal???



You wouldn't believe it but the local grocery store has 40 lb bags for $14.99. 

If I hoard charcoal does that make me a bad man?????????


----------



## bkultra (Apr 4, 2016)

I order 300 to 400 lbs at a time. But I'm picky about the kinds I use and often find it easier to ship a pallet with someone to bring down the cost.

Rockwood is my current favorite 

Ozark oak was the best but they are no longer available 

Wicked Good weekend warrior is great for very long low and slows.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm


----------



## TheNewMexican (Apr 4, 2016)

Always seems to be another twist in the road. I've been craving some oak flavor in my beef lately. Thanks for the link........


----------



## bkultra (Apr 4, 2016)

The brands I listed are all very neutral in flavor. In fact all the top rated brands will be. I choose to add and control my smoke profile via the smoking wood I add.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 5, 2016)

preizzo said:


> All turbot



Nice!


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 5, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> View attachment 31395
> View attachment 31396
> View attachment 31397



This makes my mouth water!


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 6, 2016)

Loving this thread!! I'm going to grill me a ribeye tonight once I fill the tank.









Will be seasoning it shortly. Thanks for the dinner idea! 

Psstt.. I was going to BBQ a butterflied cajun chicken two nights ago but ran out of propane. Next time!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 6, 2016)

Miyabi for this steak try, an initial seasoning (mini-cure) of: salt, sugar and a dash of baking soda. Can let sit for up to a day. Before cooking, rinse/dry that seasoning off and re season (salt/pepper). This treatment/mini-cure, will bring lots of denatured protein fibers to the surface for greater surface area for crust formation and you get the benefit if tenderizing the meat by lowering the pH. 

Then, cook your steak at 200F until internal temp is 90-95F, then pat dry, oil and cook over a screaming hot grill or pan, turning frequently until you form a dark mahogany crust and internal temp is >6 degrees F before your desired temp. Rest uncovered for min 10 minutes. Cooking a beef low and slow in the beginning will tenderize it through activating the naturally occurring enzymes in the meat. Have fun.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 6, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Miyabi for this steak try, an initial seasoning (mini-cure) of: salt, sugar and a dash of baking soda. Can let sit for up to a day. Before cooking, rinse/dry that seasoning off and re season (salt/pepper). This treatment/mini-cure, will bring lots of denatured protein fibers to the surface for greater surface area for crust formation and you get the benefit if tenderizing the meat by lowering the pH.
> 
> Then, cook your steak at 200F until internal temp is 90-95F, then pat dry, oil and cook over a screaming hot grill or pan, turning frequently until you form a dark mahogany crust and internal temp is >6 degrees F before your desired temp. Rest uncovered for min 10 minutes. Cooking a beef low and slow in the beginning will tenderize it through activating the naturally occurring enzymes in the meat. Have fun.



Curiosity here. Which enzyme and at which temperature does it activate? I guess it's relatively low or we don't care about duration since we are pulling around 90. I don't mean to be a jerk, I just had a thought. Why couldn't I cure, sous vide around 90 for an hour, chill, sous vide for an hour at desired temp, and final sear. Along the same lines of cooking sweet potatoes around 110 for an extended period to break starch down to sugar.

That's a whole lot of trouble, now I am just curious though.

Jared


----------



## daveb (Apr 6, 2016)

You could do the SV approach. I flunked Chemistry class but "There are many roads to the top of the mountain"

One of my favorites with ribeye is into the smoker till steak is 120F. Then blister sear it.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 6, 2016)

daveb said:


> One of my favorites with ribeye is into the smoker till steak is 120F. Then blister sear it.




I agree, reverse sear is almost always a perfect result


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 6, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Miyabi for this steak try, an initial seasoning (mini-cure) of: salt, sugar and a dash of baking soda. Can let sit for up to a day. Before cooking, rinse/dry that seasoning off and re season (salt/pepper). This treatment/mini-cure, will bring lots of denatured protein fibers to the surface for greater surface area for crust formation and you get the benefit if tenderizing the meat by lowering the pH.
> 
> Then, cook your steak at 200F until internal temp is 90-95F, then pat dry, oil and cook over a screaming hot grill or pan, turning frequently until you form a dark mahogany crust and internal temp is >6 degrees F before your desired temp. Rest uncovered for min 10 minutes. Cooking a beef low and slow in the beginning will tenderize it through activating the naturally occurring enzymes in the meat. Have fun.



I appreciate the post Bocho. I didn't get a chance to read it in time to try this tonight, but I'm very curious about the rub with (a dash) of baking soda. We all have our own ways but I like expanding my options. I also (shamelessly) haven't focused on creating a crust for steak. I'll be trying this sooner than later! 

I ended up sparingly using a worcestershire based marinade I put together. I've been meaning to get a thermometer, it would be useful for reverse searing among other things. 

In any event the steak came out a wonderful medium-rare. :dance4: It's a shame using propane but for now it suffices.


----------



## brianh (Apr 6, 2016)

bkultra said:


> I agree, reverse sear is almost always a perfect result



+1!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 7, 2016)

rahimlee54 said:


> Curiosity here. Which enzyme and at which temperature does it activate? I guess it's relatively low or we don't care about duration since we are pulling around 90. I don't mean to be a jerk, I just had a thought. Why couldn't I cure, sous vide around 90 for an hour, chill, sous vide for an hour at desired temp, and final sear. Along the same lines of cooking sweet potatoes around 110 for an extended period to break starch down to sugar.
> 
> That's a whole lot of trouble, now I am just curious though.
> 
> Jared



you need mcgee's on food and cooking I'll try to look it up for you tomorrow after work if I'm not too beat


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Here is a Spachcocked Polyface Farm chicken I cooked on the BGE last night. Minced Sage, salt, pepper and melted butter under the skin, then after about 20 minutes on the grill I take a stick of butter and coat the skin to help with browning.


----------



## brianh (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice color. Glad to see another egger, too!


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks, still getting the hang of it, but I really like it's ability to keep temp for a long time.


----------



## brianh (Apr 7, 2016)

Hope I'm not derailing the thread, but something like the bbq IQ 110 takes any guesswork out of maintaining the BGEs temp and isn't that much $$$. The thermometer in the dome is pretty good, but not like something digital. Love my Egg and associated toys. I just got a cast iron 14" pizza pan to use my Egg as a griddle. Burgers this weekend.


----------



## brianh (Apr 9, 2016)

Here's the pizza pan turned griddle on my BGE. Home ground chuck burgers, horseradish cheddar. Light dinner.


----------



## jacko9 (Apr 9, 2016)

brianh said:


> Here's the pizza pan turned griddle on my BGE. Home ground chuck burgers, horseradish cheddar. Light dinner.
> View attachment 31447
> View attachment 31448
> View attachment 31449



That looks very delicious! Now I hungry ;-)


----------



## preizzo (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 9, 2016)

My all time favorite item. Cheeseburgers. That broken peice of bacon makes the picture great.


----------



## brianh (Apr 9, 2016)

Haha! You noticed that...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 9, 2016)

Looks great. Whole onion slice huh. Gimee a kiss baby.


----------



## brianh (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh yeah, baby. Didn't mention the fries were baked (for health reasons, obviously) and tossed in fresh garlic afterwards.


----------



## jacko9 (Apr 9, 2016)

brianh said:


> Oh yeah, baby. Didn't mention the fries were baked (for health reasons, obviously) and tossed in fresh garlic afterwards.



Baked but - coated with oil? What kind and what bake temperature -they look great.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 9, 2016)

Brian you know these would be Danny approved burgers. He'd want some chili on it though.


----------



## brianh (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks, I should have gotten the oven hotter first. I really need another oven thermometer since I can't trust my oven for anything. But just tossed sliced pots with vege oil, s+p, baked at 450F til golden, then cranked up to 500 for a bit. Tiny bit more oil with fresh garlic and parsley.


----------



## brianh (Apr 9, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Brian you know these would be Danny approved burgers. He'd want some chili on it though.



Ah, man. That means a lot. What kind of chiles did Danny do? 

I was never a thin burger patty guy until I realized I could double up thinner patties and get more crust.


----------

